# What is this hard lump on my horses face??



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

What did the vet that found it say it was?


----------



## sartalk2u (Dec 13, 2010)

*Lizzy's lump*

I've tried to zoom in on the area where Lizzy's lump is on this pic... think you can just about see it here.:shock:


----------



## sartalk2u (Dec 13, 2010)

Alwaysbehind said:


> What did the vet that found it say it was?


Hi,

She said she couldn't be sure as she only has a snapshot of what its like today and hasn't seen it over a period of time. She mentioned the words 'cancerous growth' and I just panicked! However she also said it could just be an old injury. Wouldn't it have changed significantly in size over 3 years if it were cancerous?


----------

